# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  اول موضوع لي بهذا القسم: كلمات ترحيب

## المومياءة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمهذا اول موضوع لي بهذا القسم و اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم و هو عبارة عن كلمات ترحيب
 [IMG]http://cute2000sa.***********/borders-33.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://img217.**************/img217/8383/rznolfe6wd.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://a7ebak7ail.***********/flowerpurple_btfly2.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://karta.***********/whitejasminena-1078648126.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.futaim.***********/mostabdh19.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://alqamar666.***********/alqmr.net7.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://batot2005.***********/مرحبا.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://saheb123.***********/flowerpurple_btfly2.gif[/IMG]



قولوا الصج شرايكم ؟؟

----------


## المومياءة

منقوووووووووووووول

----------


## malaak

كتييييييير حلوين

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمي ع العبارات*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي..*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## المومياءة

تابع كلمات ترحيب


[IMG]http://scoonalkoun.***********/ScoonWelcomes%20(5).gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://aseeera.***********/2.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://stopfree2006.***********/kiujhftyf.gif[/IMG]
و هذي مجموعة متميزة

----------


## المومياءة

اووووووووه نسيت اكتب ((منقووول )) :-)

----------


## فرح

[IMG]http://karta.***********/whitejasminena-1078648126.gif[/IMG]*بصراحه روووووووووعه يعطيك العااااااااافيه خيتو*
*بنتظااااااار المزيد*
*كل الموووووووده*

----------


## القلب_الحنون

شكراً على هذا المجهود  وربي يسعدك

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك ألف عافية...

----------


## العنود

_يسلموواا خيتوو مر حلوين_

_يعطيك ربي الف الف الف عافيه_

_مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود_

----------


## المومياءة

شكرا لكم على الردود الحلوة

----------


## فارس الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تلمين أختي على كلمات ترحيب 

ومشكورة وماقصرتي 

تحياتي لكم

----------


## ام باسم

[IMG]http://karta.***********/whitejasminena-1078648126.gif[/IMG]

----------


## دمعه حزن

مجهود رائع ..

ألف شكر لك ع هالمشاركة الحلوه ..

الله يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## المومياءة

العفو دمعة احزان و الله يعافيج :-)

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

حلوين وتسلمين عليهم 

وعساكي على القوة 

تحياتي اليك اختي 

ام محمد

----------


## كونــــــــان

*مشكورة اختي على الموضوع* 

*             تحياتي zaherr*

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

*عانقت جدران منتدانا** 
**عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت**
**مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود**والترحيب** 
**ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة**
**لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً**بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور** 
**الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني**منهـا**
**إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك** 
**كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا** 
**البعض في كل المجالات**
**أتمنى لك قضاء**
**وقت ممتع**
**معنا*

----------


## دمعة المقهور

هلا وغلا فيك أختي المومياءة -- مدري موضوعك من متى بحكم أني جديد بالمنتدى بس حبيت ارحب فيك واقول لك كل عام وأنتي بخير وعساه ينعاد رمضان عليك كل عام ---
[IMG]http://www.futaim.***********/mostabdh19.gif[/IMG]


وخمس مراحب كبار مرررررررررررررررررررررررررة ----   ودمتي 000

----------


## براءة روح

[IMG]http://new7.***********/ف6.gif[/IMG] 


اهلا بك فلقد طارت طيور الترحيب تغرد بوجودك

وتصفق بأجنحتها تعلن سرورها بأنظمامك معنا في هذا المنتدى الذي يتشرف بقدومك

فاتمنى ان تقطف من الورود ماشئت الذي ينفعك وان تسقيها بما ينفعنا




ننتظر جميل حرفك وصدق نبضك..الدافئ 

مرحباً بك بين زهور الإبداع ورحيق الأخوة وشهد المحبة 

أتمنى لك إقامة هادفة... ومواضيع نافعة 




ننتظر بوح قلمك وجميل عباراتك ونبض حرفك في البستان 

ورحيق أزهارك الجميلة التي بلا شك ستعطر المكان

حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا

----------


## ام باسم

[IMG]http://www.futaim.***********/mostabdh19.gif[/IMG]

----------


## المومياءة

شكرا لكم على الردود الحلوة بصراحة اخجلتوني ههههههههههههه

----------

